# Low AMH result. Do we go ahead with tx number 2?



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We did our first tx 2 years ago and although we only got 1 viable embryo we got pg and had our wonderful son James. 

We are now thinking about tx number 2, as although we don't want to be greedy would love to have a sibling for James. 

2 weeks ago we went back to our clinic and had our blood tests done, they did an AMH test which I didn't have done last time. I got the result today 4.4   my con said the range is 2.2 - 15.7 so obviously I am on the low scale. As much as I want another baby I am now wondering if it is worth going ahead.  

Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks
Bev x


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

I would say definitely yes! My AMH was not much higher than yours when I tested a few years ago and I have had 3 BFPs since (it is believed that my losses due to immune issues). It may be worth researching DHEA ( I took this before last cycle) and being aware of the fact that you may need a higher dose of stimms, but at the end of the day you only need one embie. 

Good luck

Bx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

hi B

Thanks for your reply, We have decided to go ahead, and are looking at it that the low amh means we can't put it off.
Your little one looks gorgeous  

Bev x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Bev glad you have decided to press ahead.  I would say not to worry at all about your AMH, it is only one number and one piece of information for the clinic to consider when choosing your protocol.

From where I am, your AMH is not a problem anyway.  At the clinic I was treated at, they have moved the goalposts so that very low fertility is anything under 0.7.  At 4+, they wouldn't bat an eyelid!!

good luck for number 2 xxxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi im in a similar position well my amh is slightly but for those of you who did have a low amh can i ask how many eggs you got xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Juicy, Thanks hun you have made me feel more positive,  

nat, 2 years ago when we cycled they didn't test my amh, but it was probably not much higher than it is now according to my con. We got 2 eggs on that cycle.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say that we had ec yesterday and got 3 eggs, so 1 more than on our first tx   Clinic have phoned to say 2 eggs have fertilised so going for et tomorrow.


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Goodluck!

Bx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Fantastic news Bev, and actually a better response than last time - there you go!

that gives me hope for when we go again  

good luck for the 2ww


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to let you know we got a     this morning. 
We  are so lucky


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW congratualtions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    This gives me hope so thank you for posting this update.  Have a happy 8 months!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Yay!!!!  brilliant news - really chuffed for you!

enjoy!


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

wow fantastic news xxxxx so happy for you 

i start taking drugs tomorrow hope i will be joining you with a bfp of my own xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ahhh thanks ladies

good luck nat


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------

